# Border Patrol speaks out



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Living in CA I see this probably more than the rest of you (except for those in AZ, NM and TX). Obama is effectively telling the border patrol to stand down on the influx of illegals entering this country. I know some of you think "Oh that's California's problem. Nothing for me to worry about". But take a wild guess where they go once they have illegally made it into the country? Yup, your state. Southern California has changed (for the worse) with all the illegals that have come here over the past 20-30 years and like a plague once they totally destroy CA they are coming your way. Trust me when I say this. If you don't pay attention and fight against this your community will become a craphole like much of CA has become. The border is NOT secure and this administration is making it worse. But so has past administrations. Seems both parties want to destroy this country from the inside out.

Border Patrol agents, facing scrutiny over shootings, have harsh words for their leaders - LA Times


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhh my friend.......you are so right. Living in Texas I see it daily. I hapeen to be in Corpus Christi this week and it's amazing. the farther south you you go you feel less less and less like an amrican and more and more like a foreigner. We are giving this country away if we have not already.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This has been the game plan since Reagen passed the first amnesty. Obama has no limits, no compromise and put the program on steroids. Votes for the Democrats and cheap labor for business.


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

Part of a plan to take down the US without firing a shot.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I recall the head,of the BP on fox once in a while. Seems like they haven't kept up the conversation. Must be the pro business element seeking that cheap labor influence.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Living in CA I see this probably more than the rest of you (except for those in AZ, NM and TX). Obama is effectively telling the border patrol to stand down on the influx of illegals entering this country. I know some of you think "Oh that's California's problem. Nothing for me to worry about". But take a wild guess where they go once they have illegally made it into the country? Yup, your state. Southern California has changed (for the worse) with all the illegals that have come here over the past 20-30 years and like a plague once they totally destroy CA they are coming your way. Trust me when I say this. If you don't pay attention and fight against this your community will become a craphole like much of CA has become. The border is NOT secure and this administration is making it worse. But so has past administrations. Seems both parties want to destroy this country from the inside out.
> 
> Border Patrol agents, facing scrutiny over shootings, have harsh words for their leaders - LA Times


Barry should have been vetted by DNC in 2007, he should have been impeached in 2008.

Has not been right since IKE, bring back operation *******, that was a wonderful success. Legal too, down to the train or boat, no years supporting them by welfare.

And illegal, Barry deported with the other common criminals. BTW, how is Auntie Zetunie doing? Barry picked up the slack? Or is she still sucking the teat I filled, Barry?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the influx of illegals is as great of a threat as anything that we face in the US. Long gone are the days that an immigrant came to the US to work and live the American dream. Mexico sends us their scum and scum that they allow to enter from THEIR southern border for the express purpose of moving these people to the US.

They come here to suck at the government teat and profit via crime. A multiple phase fence, shoot to kill orders with an increased security presence at the Southern US Borders is step 1. Take every dollar that we "give" to other countries and divert that to building the fence. A billion dollars that we give to Haiti just goes to the fraudulent leaders of Haiti. Put it to good use by building a fence and patrolling the fence. 

Hell, use the labor of people who are on welfare for all I care. Regardless, close the border.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will say that many of the illegals I worked with while in construction were some good hard working folks. But they woke under the table for very cheap considering the knowledge they had in various aspects of the field. Especially when it comes to masonry and concrete work. But they sent most of their money back home to Mexico, El Salvador and other places and kept only the bare minimum of what they needed to survive. That's bad! Also, many criminals such as cartel members, gangsters, and other scumbags come here. So close the damn border! Terrorists are able to sneak in along with the criminals and the hardworking guys who send all their money home. I don't know how to do it or what to do with the millions already here. But something needs to be done...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

We have built ourselves as a melting pot, but at some point even the nicest hotel has to put up the "no vacancy" sign. Illegal immigration will be the ruin of this country. Put up the wall, and put it up fast.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love Los Zetas and the Sinoloa cartels. I welcome them with open arms!

"Give me your drugs, your human trafficking and your 3rd world diseases yearning to breath free."

That is what's on the Statue of Liberty isn't it?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Living in CA I see this probably more than the rest of you (except for those in AZ, NM and TX).


No... You see more than us in AZ. SB1070, weakened as it was, still ran a lot of illegals out of the state, coupled with Sheriff Joe he really drove them out of Maricopa County. When I lived in Texas (my whole life up to 2010), I learned to speak a lot of Spanish. Now that I live in AZ, I hardly ever speak Spanish. The illegals we do have here make a MUCH larger effort to assimilate and blend in.

But we still have out problem children... Most of the hit and run auto/auto and auto/pedestrian accidents turn out to be illegals. A lot of the smaller armed robbery is illegals. There are a TON of sex offenders that aren't tracked in AZ because they are illegals out on the lose - news flash... People that don't stop and sign the guest book at the border, also don't register as sex offenders. Go figure.

On the whole, I'd say most of the illegals I have contact with are hard working family people who stick tight to their faith and are looking for a better life. In some ways, I have to respect that. They are at least better than the people who were born here and feel like sitting back and collecting a check without working. But there is a criminal element that takes advantage of the anonymity of being an untrackable illegal in another country. Those are the ones I have no sympathy for.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> We have built ourselves as a melting pot, but at some point even the nicest hotel has to put up the "no vacancy" sign. Illegal immigration will be the ruin of this country. Put up the wall, and put it up fast.


That there is a good point of conversation!

The notion of a melting pot was that "ingredients" would be added and they would be assimilated into the body. Assimilation being the important word when talking about bringing new people into the nation. The glue that bonds a nation is its unifying culture. Our culture has been under heavy attack the last sixty or so years. It seems to me that this administration has been diligently working to finish off our culture so that chaos will eventually ensue. That chaos will invite open and obvious tyranny, as tyranny will be what is required to rule over a country with divided and warring cultures.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This isn't that hard. 

Employ a criminal alien lose your business license. Mission accomplished the people will go home. 

I believe the answer to violence in inner cities is to sentence anyone under 25.364 to service on our nations border where they can learn how to survive, patrol, and remain in camp until that young urge to break out societals rules is gone. I think every 7th-9th grade student gets a semester long lecture on confirming to the rules of man and if they break them expect society to put them in a border camp or military service until they are 26.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> This isn't that hard.
> 
> Employ a criminal alien lose your business license. Mission accomplished the people will go home.


This is the simplest and best answer. With things like e-verify and ICE raids we could stop illegal immigration completely. Take away the jobs and they would self deport. The left goes on about "We couldn't round up that many people" and "we need comprehensive immigration reform" when really the problem would almost fix itself if they'd just get out of the way. Too much money for business for the Republicans to want to change it and too many free votes for the Democrats to change it.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I dont think you really can stop immigration from desperate people by just targeting those that hire them (It would of course do a lot).

Here in EU fences hinders most people from entering forcing them to try by boat over the medittereinan sea, with lots of casualities. Is also kind of more then a fence, it has lots of cameras of diffrent kinds that spots people gather / closing so there is a proper response. The system/fence is working quite well so far. From the top link: _*"With the Swedish system we can discover people already have three four kilometers until they reach the border. It 's amazing ,"*_

Swedish technology closes the borders of Europe » Blog

Barbed wire fencing erected along Bulgaria's border with Turkey with more planned to follow - ITV News

Photo Feature: Bulgaria repels asylum seekers at Turkish border ? IRIN


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> That there is a good point of conversation!
> 
> The notion of a melting pot was that "ingredients" would be added and they would be assimilated into the body. Assimilation being the important word when talking about bringing new people into the nation. The glue that bonds a nation is its unifying culture. Our culture has been under heavy attack the last sixty or so years. It seems to me that this administration has been diligently working to finish off our culture so that chaos will eventually ensue. That chaos will invite open and obvious tyranny, as tyranny will be what is required to rule over a country with divided and warring cultures.


As you said Denton. That's the problem. They are not assimilating. The Mexicans, and especially the Muslims, are setting themselves up to be autonomous communities. Their own little country within a our country. A very dangerous precedent that will surely come to bite us in the ass.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Building another government dependant voting block. Add to that the fact that military leadership is being purged and we have a serious problem looming boys and girls.


----------

